

Show HN: Uber Now – Pebble Watchapp - rezacks
https://github.com/imZack/pebble-uber

======
jastanton
Haha, I'm sorry but why on earth would you have an error screen as one of your
main screenshots that displays the apps functionality. "Connection Error". For
that matter "Loading..." seems a bit odd too. This honestly looks like satire
but I don't think it was intended to be so.

That aside to leave a real comment: I'm really pleased to see how simple the
code is for these apps. I wasn't aware they could be written with Javascript.
It seems more and more people are turning to JS as the scripting languages for
most abstractions, i.e. google spreadsheets coding is in JS. Microsoft native
apps are in JS. Pebble etc.. I wonder if Pebble is actually running V8 in the
background or what they do.

Regardless good work!

Consider removing the error and loading screens from your presentation of the
app. As well as fixing the consistency of the indentation in your code. But
otherwise these are exciting times!

~~~
rezacks
Huh, I think you are right! Just removed these screenshots. Thank you for your
suggestion. :)

~~~
jastanton
ahaha no problem, I wasn't trying to be mean I actually thought it was really
funny, it looked like you were joking around :) Again good work!

------
habosa
Nice work. Lyft has official Android Wear support which is pretty cool.
Telling your watch to call you a car gets me every time.

------
eit
this is awesome

~~~
elliottcarlson
alt account?

